# Netherland Dwarf thread



## 2seth2 (Nov 17, 2011)

here you can post pictures and talk about netherland dwarfs!


----------



## brentr (Nov 17, 2011)

OK, I'll go first! 

I adopted a ND (all black doe, 17 wks old) from a co-worker.  The co-worker made a quick entry into rabbits, then made a quick exit.  Not the hobby he thought.   Not sure what I'll do with a ND, but my kids like her.  Came from a  good home; in good shape when I got her.

First question: what do I need to know about NDs specifically that would be different from large rabbits?  All my other rabbits save one are meat breeds - NZ mixes.

Second question:  What is the opinion on breeding a ND doe to a Dutch buck?  Would I be endangering her in any way at any point from breeding to birth?

Third question:  are ND a bit more aggressive breed?  When handling her, she has come at me a couple times when I go to get her out of the cage.  She nipped at me once.  Normal for the breed, or unique to this one?


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 17, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> OK, I'll go first!
> 
> I adopted a ND (all black doe, 17 wks old) from a co-worker.  The co-worker made a quick entry into rabbits, then made a quick exit.  Not the hobby he thought.   Not sure what I'll do with a ND, but my kids like her.  Came from a  good home; in good shape when I got her.
> 
> ...


1. Netherlands need smaller wire on the cage so there feet don't go through and a stress board. They take less food than big rabbits

2.nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! the babies would get to big isnside her and and cause alot of problems and death risk. it is big doe to smaller buck. if she is 5 to 6 lbs she is fine but then she is not a netherland

3.Most dwarf does are a little aggressive some aren't and bucks usally are fine


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

Love my small bunnies. 

X2 on all the answers from 2seth2.

Finding out my males are just sweet.  More aggressive to other bunnies but not to me or DH.   But want to add that all bunnies are individuals.  Though they may be from the same breed, they are all different in their own ways.  

Willard I believe is my Purebred Netherland Dwarf.  Kreacher I believe is a Purebred Polish.  Dobby is a Sable Marten.  Will be posting pics here and joining in on the fun with the Netherland Dwarf contest.   I say believe, because they really have no pedigree, which I don't mind.  These bunnies will always be pets.  And have taught me TONS on what bunnies are all about.  

Hope more come on and brag about their Netherlands.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 18, 2011)

if you belive your rabbit is pruebreed then it is cause you can't be proved wrong


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 19, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> if you belive your rabbit is pruebreed then it is cause you can't be proved wrong


So true!  I truly chuckle inside when people say purebred.  But the best we can judge is usually the answer you hear.  I truly believe there are no purebred anything any more.  We have no idea where there genetic line lies.  Its all an approximate or estimate.  We are relying on exterior looks, size, color, but unless you have a genetic line, you really don't know.  Even in Europe, no one really kept valid records.  In the Second World War, Europeans, lots of them, relied on rabbit for food.  Just like some do here now.  

Rabbits are just fun.  And trying to figure out what they really are is fun as well.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 19, 2011)

if you have a pegdigree you kno where it is from so they are helpful


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> if you have a pegdigree you kno where it is from so they are helpful


I don't think I'm that hung up on pedigree or purebred when it comes to my pets.  They are bunnies, I love them, don't care what they really are.  

Regarding pedigree though, especially when I really sit down and get my rabbitry started, it comes to whether I want to first go show, which then pedigrees a must, or go meat.  Still truly on the fence with that, but at least I have my options open.  

ARBA has an excellent way to trace lines if you want pedigree.  I'm leaning towards smaller rabbits, due to space, so focusing on show and pets would be my best right now for success.   

Meat rabbits are more on what meat you have on your rabbit than pedigree.  Mixing breeds to get the best meat rabbit is the key.  Something that I know is in my future since I want to be self sufficient and raise my own meat.  

Netherland Dwarf, as this is the thread to discuss, is IMO more of a Show/Pet rabbit than a Meat.  Going to a breeder, like yourself who has documents or time line of your rabbits will help those who want to continue the breed or enhance their stock know what they will get in their nest box.  Well, give you a little idea of what's going in be in the nest box.   Sometimes even with a time line, something back generations pop up to surprise.   

Genetics is an art.  Trying to find the perfect specimen.  Just like photography.  Just with rabbits, you have to be more responsible.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

i  think a netherland is barley and orderve.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 20, 2011)

We thought about getting Netherlands Dwarves. Kinda went with French Angoras instead for our fourth and (for now) final breed. I like the extensive colors though and the orange NDs are my favorite! You can show/pedigree meat rabbits, we do!

CYG


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

can't do meat rabbits if i own it i'm not killing it


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 21, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> can't do meat rabbits if i own it i'm not killing it


The emoticons makes it seem like you're looking down on people who process meat from their livestock. Surely that's not the case though. Just because it's a "meat" rabbit doesn't mean you have to eat it. Hazel and Strawberry are my New Zealand breeders and I never plan to eat either of them...

CYG


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 21, 2011)

> Regarding pedigree though, especially when I really sit down and get my rabbitry started, it comes to whether I want to first go show, which then pedigrees a must, or go meat.  Still truly on the fence with that, but at least I have my options open.
> 
> ARBA has an excellent way to trace lines if you want pedigree.  I'm leaning towards smaller rabbits, due to space, so focusing on show and pets would be my best right now for success.
> 
> Meat rabbits are more on what meat you have on your rabbit than pedigree.  Mixing breeds to get the best meat rabbit is the key.  Something that I know is in my future since I want to be self sufficient and raise my own meat.


Pedigrees are not a must to show your rabbits.  Fitting the standard is.  We showed several satins without pedigrees to get an idea of how well they compared to others of their breed.  For my purebred meat rabbits, that they fit the standard and can be shown by other people is just as important to me as whether or not they growout well.

Also... Pics of a ND doe that we kinda rescued a few years back.  Someone posted an ad for a free rabbit, we were looking for meat breeders at the time and asked how big it was since she didn't know the breed.  She told us it was a medium-large sized rabbit.  So we figure we would go take a peek.  Well... I stayed in the car, my husband went to look at her, and came back carrying this itty bitty ball of white fluff.  The people had already moved out of the house and were living a good hour away, and when DH went to look at her, there was snow in her empty food and water dishes and it hadn't snowed in 3 days!!!  So we ended up taking the poor little bunny, who was just skin and bones, and rehomed her with my neice.  Now she is really fat LOL


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 21, 2011)

ahh she is soooooo cute


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> > Regarding pedigree though, especially when I really sit down and get my rabbitry started, it comes to whether I want to first go show, which then pedigrees a must, or go meat.  Still truly on the fence with that, but at least I have my options open.
> >
> > ARBA has an excellent way to trace lines if you want pedigree.  I'm leaning towards smaller rabbits, due to space, so focusing on show and pets would be my best right now for success.
> >
> ...


Thanks for your input.  Forget that "Meat Rabbits" are also shown and that yes Standards are the key in showing any kind of rabbit.  

And absolutely beautiful Netherland.  Glad to hear you rescued this sweetie and now is in the loving care of your niece.


----------



## brentr (Nov 22, 2011)

what dimensions should a nest box be for a netherland dwarf?  I've got some scrap pieces and want to make one for future use before I forget and toss all my scrap lumber, wire, etc.  (want to actually park the car in the garage this winter! )


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 3, 2011)

the ones they sell are called dwarf nest boxes try googleing dwarf nestbox demesion


----------



## CYGChickies (Dec 4, 2011)

Our Lionhead cages are 11" long, 10" wide and 10" high. We found a metal nest box we plan to use for our indoor Dearf Hotot but I wouldn't make a nest any bigger than ours and probably a few smaller. It's easy to make one and a lot cheaper than buying! We use 1/2 inch plywood.

CYG


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi i have 2 Netherland dwarfs but they are bucks but i am getting 5 does this week with kits


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 5, 2011)

cool what color are your netherlands


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 6, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> > Regarding pedigree though, especially when I really sit down and get my rabbitry started, it comes to whether I want to first go show, which then pedigrees a must, or go meat.  Still truly on the fence with that, but at least I have my options open.
> >
> > ARBA has an excellent way to trace lines if you want pedigree.  I'm leaning towards smaller rabbits, due to space, so focusing on show and pets would be my best right now for success.
> >
> ...


Nice REW very nice


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 6, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> cool what color are your netherlands


So far i have a Lynx Buck and a Broken black buck and i am getting  at a show this week a Black Doe a Chocolate Doe a Steel Doe and a Chestnut Doe and a Squirrel Doe and a litter of kits i know alot LOL


----------



## Tab003 (Dec 6, 2011)

Our Lionhead cages are 11" long, 10" wide and 10" high. We found a metal nest box we plan to use for our indoor Dearf Hotot but I wouldn't make a nest any bigger than ours and probably a few smaller. It's easy to make one and a lot cheaper than buying! We use 1/2 inch plywood.

CYG

I think that is an awful small cage. My ND's are in minium 24Lx18W. Since most Loinheads I have seen do not fit  the standard. I am not sure the size of yours, but most are crosses between Jersey Woolies & ND---which is still bigger than a ND.  Just my Opinion.


----------



## lastfling (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm thinking CYG was referring to nestbox size and not cage size -- typo maybe??


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 7, 2011)

i havent be able to show my 2 new really nice netherlands and i want to see how they do now . the next show is in febuary :/


----------



## CYGChickies (Dec 22, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> I'm thinking CYG was referring to nestbox size and not cage size -- typo maybe??


Haha oh god what a typo it is too! *sarcasm* I like to keep em from movin around too much!*endsarcasm* Yes I meant nest box. I can't believe I typed cage. Too funny but might get me in trouble if someone took it at face value haha. :#


My Lionheads all fit the "European Standard" of staying under 4 pounds--I think that's the maximum weight, I know it's not over five! I see a ton of Lionheads around here that are like fuzzy NZ crosses! Huge! I thought Lola was gonna be big but she never got any bigger. Her line probably had large rabbits at one point because she's got strong magpie and harlequin color genes. She probably got them from a Harlequin since she doesnt have a squished dwarf face although two of her kits do so perhaps that's debatable. ANYWHO sorry for alarming everyone with my insane typo! My rabbits are in minimum 24x18 and most are in 24x24 or 36x36 cages. They're meat rabbit cages that all the mamas are in right now. 

CYG


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Dec 22, 2011)

Big Dwarf breeder here!  We breed at least one color for each group, except for Agouti!


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 22, 2011)

nice nethies


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

Zephyr Farms said:
			
		

> Big Dwarf breeder here!  We breed at least one color for each group, except for Agouti!


Nice looking bunnies.   Congratulations!  

K


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 1, 2012)

just not enough shows in the year


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

my little girl netherland is getting sooo big makes me happy


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a trio of netherlands. the buck is a blue eyed white. the does are sisters-1 is blue and the other is opal.  the buck is super friendly and the does not so much.  2 weeks ago I bred the buck to 1 doe.  am very excited. first time for both of them.  I live in NH and plan to bring the doe in for the rest of the winter when she is 3 weeks along.  don't want to worry about the babies freezing outside.


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 15, 2012)

are the does BEW carriers


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Jan 15, 2012)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> are the does BEW carriers


I will have to check the pedigrees but I don't think they are.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Jan 16, 2012)

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> 2seth2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked, no bew in the pedigree.


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 19, 2012)

then you probly cant breed them


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Jan 19, 2012)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> then you probly cant breed them


not looking for show bunnies.  I love vm marked bunnies.


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 20, 2012)

yep super cute


----------



## 1Chick Magnet (Jan 20, 2012)

I did my first breeding 3 weeks ago.    hopfully it worked


----------

